# Galego: peperete, pepereta



## Magazine

I am a big fan of the programme "Boom", very entertaining programme where two teams   answer questions and try to beat the other team. 

This week we have gallegos on board.   

So they have to introduce themselves and usually mention some oddity or some unusual custom. This weeks "Peperetes" were explaining there nick and they told the audience the following: 

El equipo 'Peperetes' revela a Juanra Bonet el curioso significado de su nombre

*



			Juanra Bonet
		
Click to expand...

*


> tiene curiosidad por saber de dónde viene el nombre de *'Peperetes'.* Los miembros del equipo le han explicado que la palabra 'peperete' viene del gallego y significa delicatesen. No obstante, *en ciertos lugares de Galicia, según le ha contado Carmela, "quiere decir que tienes una cierta edad, pero que estás genial".*



I had never even heard this word, so no idea what it meant either. 

_Pepita está muy pepereta, vaya, y ya tiene una edad  

_
How would you call a person who is "oldish" but still nice looking, not fat, stylish, maybe fit and spin...

Is there any similar expression in English?


----------



## franzjekill

Lindos adjetivos. En inglés lo único que me viene a la mente es _well-preserved,_ pero como es más o menos formal seguro que ya lo conocías. 

_Dude__ is well preserved for his age - fortunate for an actor. Looks like he could make close to 6'2" standing straight. _

No sé si vale en Norteamérica.


----------



## Cenzontle

The comedian Johnny Carson said there are three stages in [adult] life:
youth, middle age, and "you're lookin' good".


----------



## franzjekill

Cenzontle said:


> youth, middle age, and "you're lookin' good".


 Buenísimo.


----------



## Tiger137

Silver fox


----------



## jasminasul

También podría ser nippy o spry.
He oído "Egyptian", por aquello de las momias, que están bien conservadas, pero no creo que esté muy extendida.


Magazine said:


> explaining *their* nick and they told the audience the following:


----------



## Ballenero

Pepereto, pepereta; parecen la versión gallega de pizpireto, pizpireta.

Showy?


----------



## Mr.Dent

Ballenero said:


> Showy?


Not in this context.

A veces en broma digo, "No estoy viejo sino añejado." My wife tells me that it is not proper Spanish, but I like the way it sounds.


----------



## sarah_

Mr.Dent said:


> My wife tells me that it is not proper Spanish


Sí que lo es, Mr.Dent.  
*Añejado*
1. m. Acción y efecto de añejar.
*Añejar *
1. tr. Hacer añejo algo. U. t. c. prnl.
2. prnl. Dicho especialmente del vino y de algunos comestibles: Alterarse con el transcurso del tiempo, ya mejorándose, ya deteriorándose.
*Añejo, ja*
1. adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que tiene uno o más años. Tocino, vino añejo.
2. adj. coloq. Que tiene mucho tiempo. Vicio añejo. Noticia añeja.



Magazine said:


> tiene curiosidad por saber de dónde viene el nombre de 'Peperetes'. Los miembros del equipo le han explicado que la palabra 'peperete' viene del gallego y significa delicatesen. No obstante, en ciertos lugares de Galicia, según le ha contado Carmela, "quiere decir que tienes una cierta edad, pero que estás genial".





Ballenero said:


> Pepereto, pepereta; parecen la versión gallega de pizpireto, pizpireta.


No creo que tenga nada que vez con pizpireto, aunque suene parecido.
Definición da palabra peperetada
Peperetada: Cousa de comer de gusto doce e moi saborosa. ( comida dulce y muy sabrosa)
Si buscas "peperetes" resulta que también es el nombre de una marca de conservas:
_Nos cuentan que el término Peperetes, bien simpático por cierto, es de origen gallego y su significado insinúa algo agradable, apetitoso, deseado, sabroso y distinto. Los de esta marca de conservas gallegas...._

No sé hasta qué punto será muy conocida la marca, pero me da la impresión que en la acepción de "estar genial, a pesar de la edad", se han juntado los dos conceptos: Algo apetitoso, sabroso y.... bien conservado (en lata)


----------



## Magazine

Mr.Dent said:


> No estoy viejo sino añejado



Mr.Dent, pues sorprende a tu mujer con lo siguiente la próxima vez:

No estoy viejo; soy añejo, como los buenos vinos 

Ya nos dirás si le ha gustado la idea 

_La característica principal de los *vinos añejos* es el año en que se cosechan las uvas con que se elabora. De precio significativo y madurados en barricas de roble, este tipo *de vinos* se distinguen por su gran calidad y profundo sabor a frutas o especias. _


----------



## Magazine

Entonces...¿alguien conoce la expresión ?


----------



## jilar

Yo, peperete, es la primera vez que la veo.
Hay que decir que el gallego se habla por zonas, es decir, en unas zonas prefieren usar determinado término frente a otro que usan en otras zonas.
Leyendo las explicaciones y haciendo una búsqueda "peperete etimoloxía" veo que es lo que por aquí llamamos "larpeirada" (golosina o cosa sabrosa, normalmente azucaradas), y quien come larpeiradas es un "larpeiro/a" (goloso)


Me sorprende que no se haya comentado en inglés la existencia de MILF para mujeres maduras que todavía están de buen ver, son atractivas. Tanto que quien así las cataloga, se las follaría (aunque sean "viejas")

No sé si DILF, para ellos (Dad), tiene tanta aceptación. Yo nunca lo he visto.


----------



## jilar

Añado Definición da palabra larpeirada

Donde se ve la equivalencia larpeirada=peperete


----------

